# Nissan to Build Electric Cars in the U.S.



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

A U.S. government initiative that would see low-interest loans granted to automakers who build environmentally-friendly cars in the U.S. appears to have one taker - Nissan. The Japanese automaker will spend anywhere from $500 million to $1 billion to update its Smyrna, Tennessee plant to build a green car and produce lithium-ion batteries.

While no specifics have been given the environmentally-friendly car is expected to be an electric vehicle based on an existing Nissan small-car platform. That leaves either the Versa or the new third-generation Cube. Nissan is currently testing an electric powertrain in a second generation Cube.

The Smyrna, Tennessee plant will be able to produce anywhere from 50,000 to 100,000 of the electric vehicles annually by 2012. Nissan will begin electric car production in Japan in late 2010, with an expected annual production of 50,000 units.

More: *Nissan to Build Electric Cars in the U.S.* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## pintu (Apr 18, 2009)

I think new fuel-ratio standards could affectation troubles for some cars makers, but Toyota Motor Corp. is desiring to profit, because Toyota targeted to make it difficult for other auto makers to develop their own hybrid cars without seeking licensing from Toyota, as Ford Motor Co. already did to make its Escape hybrid and Nissan Motor Co. has for its Altima hybrid cars series.


----------



## pachi zeron (Jul 3, 2009)

pintu said:


> I think new fuel-ratio standards could affectation troubles for some cars makers, but Toyota Motor Corp. is desiring to profit, because Toyota targeted to make it difficult for other auto makers to develop their own hybrid cars without seeking licensing from Toyota, as Ford Motor Co. already did to make its Escape hybrid and Nissan Motor Co. has for its Altima hybrid cars series.


Lets go GREEN!! That is so nice.. I'm so glad that auto makers are developing hybrid cars. Its going to help the environment and help us save on gas.


----------



## pintu (Apr 18, 2009)

Ya that's true. Lets make green & pollution free world by using green cars.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Nissan's commitment to build a green car to benefit consumers and the environment is a giant step forward.


----------

